# Fishfinder/G.P.S combo



## Fryingeyes (Feb 19, 2007)

I am think of getting a gps/fishfinder combo any help would be great boat is a 17/5 Superfisherman I fish Saganaw bay LSC plus other bodys of water price range up to $700 should not be a problem Thanks:help:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Humminbird 700 series are great machines - and the Lowrance LMS series are nice too.
Both are in your price range.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Those new Humminbirds are sweet. Ramlundman one on his rig, I want one.....


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I got the 987c series. Great unit.


----------



## qin45 (Oct 17, 2007)

Humminbird are really cool. 
I just got the 595c series. It's a great unit. You can try
http://www.dealstudio.com/searchdeals.php?deal_id=64452


----------



## Snocross418 (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey Bill, I came in from deer hunting Saturday morning and flipped on ESPN and there was a small mouth tournament on Lake Erie. I'm not sure if they were all sponsored by Lowrance or what but some of the guys didn't even get a line wet until they marked a fish. That's a lot of trust in your unit with $100,000 on the line! I think they all had a Lowrance combos. Never seen one used in person but looked pretty sweet.


http://www.lowrance.com/Products/Marine/LMS-527CDFiGPS.asp


----------



## Fryingeyes (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks to all who respened went to Bass Pro Sunday and picked up a Lowrence LMS/520c now i just need to get boat back from starcraft the bottom paint came off in a lot of places thanks again :evil:


----------

